# Northwoods Coyote Challenge FINAL RESULTS



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Northwood Mens Club Coyote Challenge Results
Tourney summary:

79 paid teams with at $3,500 pool prize 365 dollars apiece for largest and smallest dog. No teams disqualified &#8230;2 dogs disqualified for incorrect blocking sequence (although both dogs were legally shot and temps matched). All participating teams "invited" to participated in 2012 Event (YES we are having this event next year).

231 coyotes seen (includes harvest) by the 79 teams. 15 teams harvested and recovered 39 coyotes. 3 teams harvested 4 dogs, 4 teams harvested 3 dogs, 3 teams harvested 2 coyotes, and remainder was one dog per team. We were socked in with fog until nearly 8:30 am with under 150 yard visibility in most locations, lite N, NE winds under 10 all day. This in my opinion clearly affected the harvest numbers early in the morning.

No documented tourney rule violations identified nor any game and fish violation citations according to Gary Rankin from the game and fish. Arial enforcement provided my local pilots and also game and fish (Thanks for this extra effort).
Largest Coyote 34.4 # shot by winning team (365$) 
Smallest Coyote 21 # shot by the 5th place team (365$)

Final and Official Results

First place Jeff Ronningen/Dale Hoyt Binford 1,000

Second Jeff and Duane Lippert Aneta 700

Third Mike Flyn/Tory Heid Wilton 500

Fourth Jerry Sandvick/Forest B Devils Lake/ GF 400

Fifth Scott Larson/Troy Sand Portland 300

Sixth Tyler and Dexter Crenquist Gilby 250

Seventh Brian Haugen/Derrick Rygg Hatton 200

Eighth Nathan and Glenn Reistad Larimore 150

Thanks to all teams who participated!!! In my opinion this tournament was a huge success thanks to the Men's Clubs efforts and more importantly all participating members. We are already planning for another event in 2012 so mark your calenders! Survey cards and comments will all be reviewed and considered for next years event but will unlikely have ANY major rule changes. Field may have a cap next year although info will be posted after our post-hunt committee meeting!

As an aside (for people not at meeting Friday where announcement was made) the Northwood Men's Clubs lost a member and an important member to making this event get off the ground. Mr Kent Knudtson, 47, died Friday am (day of rule meeting) of a major cardiac event which obviously affected us personally but did not affect the hunt per say. Thanks for your patience with us after this hometown loss. Thanks for respecting our friend at the rules meeting (minute of silence for Kent). God bless you Kent, and our sympathy is extended to your family.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Those are some expensive coyotes. With a $90 average, not bad.  Not to mention $365.

Sorry to hear about the loss, always sucks to loose someone in the community.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

thats a pile of teams  
bet there was alot of bumping shoulders??


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

There wasnt any bumping shoulders! While we were hunting we saw one other team, thats it! Everybody spread out really well.


----------



## NDcowboy (Jan 21, 2011)

Trigger just want to let you know you did an awesome job with coyote challenge, as did the rest of the Men's Club. Using horses and mules just didn't work well that day. Looking forward to next year! Almost half the amount of dogs killed in the Dickinson hunt in just one day in eastern North Dakota, I'd say that was a huge success.


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks cowboy...I, and we, tried VERY hard to make this all go! I also thought it went well and there will be some improvements for NEXT year. That am fog was tough or I think we would have had alot more dogs harvested! I tried to visit with as many teams as possible either Friday or Sat pm but was running kinda wild trying to keep everything moving along and making sure all rule were followed. Hope to see all back next year! Considering some of the constructive comments on the post-hunt form.


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Where do you hunt if you apply for next years hunt? Do you have to know all the farmers and ranchers or is it Block registration hunting? What county in ND was this years hunt held? Thanks


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

trigger,
What happened to all of the pictures that were taken of the teams? Were they posted somewhere?


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

I have them all.... I would love to post em but not sure how I do it. The photos of all teams who shot coyotes are on my computer and would be fun to share (if only I knew how to do it). Or you can PM me your email and I would love to send them to anyone interested. Sorry for any delay.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It's real easy. When you are posting a message underneath where you hit SUBMIT there is a tab that says "upload attachment". That is how you do it. Place the pics inline. It'd be cool to see them. Good luck.


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

ok thanks fall guy... lol now all i have to do is make the picture ..file size smaller....and will get posted


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool! Put them in a seperate post if you want.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Cant wait to see em


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

how are the pictures doin?


----------

